# [SOLVED] Catalyst Control Center Stopped Working



## a.p.barron (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,

Background:

My uncle's step-daughter had a laptop that had tons of malware on it, so she gave it to me to clean it up for her. With the help of a fellow member on here, Chemist, we were able to do just that. Everything runs smooth except that on start-up I always get a pop-up that says, "Catalyst Control Center: Host application has stopped working." 

In an effort to fix this, I went to the AMD & Support webpage and let it auto-detect the driver I needed and download it, but then I got this message:

"AMD Catalyst Mobility cannot be downloaded due to incompatible hardware/software on your computer.

The version of your graphics adapter is not supported.

Please contact your notebook manufacturer for a graphics driver update."

Since that didn't work, I went to the Toshiba support website and downloaded their AMD display driver for the laptop, which is a Toshiba Satellite L645D-S4056, but it didn't work. I ended up completely uninstalling it, via the ATI Install Manager, and then downloading the whole suite, and installing that, but it didn't work either.

Here are some relevant specs on the computer:

Windows 7 64-bit
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
-Alex-


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Catalyst Control Center Stopped Working*

Perform the following steps

-Download Driver Sweeper from *here* (uncheck the option to install toolbar during install)
-Uninstall the graphics driver from Control Panel > Uninstall a program
-Uninstall the CCC as well.
-Run Driver Sweeper and select AMD Display the click Clean to remove remnants of drivers.
-Restart the laptop then install the AMD graphics drivers listed from the Toshiba Support Site.


----------



## a.p.barron (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Catalyst Control Center Stopped Working*

Hey Makinu1der2,

Thanks a lot!!! That worked like a charm!!! 

Regards,
-Alex-


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Catalyst Control Center Stopped Working*

Glad it you got it sorted and Thanks for the update.


----------

